
AI vs. Humans: Upending the Division of Labor - laurex
https://www.hpcwire.com/2018/07/27/ai-vs-humans-upending-the-division-of-labor/
======
dahlueblojen
i.imgur.com/QzcaMPA.png

This is what I'm first greeted with. Yes I could turn off JS and easily click
on Show Simplified view. And as far as I'm concerned the social media share
tab everyone loves so much is just as bad as paying ads. Regardlesse how did
this become acceptable web design?

